

Ask HN: My computer broke in china, what should i do? - ens7v

I'm studying abroad in China for 8 weeks, and my old Apple Macbook bricked. The cheapest retail netbooks in china run for $500  where I am studying.<p>What should I do?<p>I am considering buying a netbook, what is a good international vendor who can mail it to me?<p>Should I trust alibaba.com?
======
tnorthcutt
Isn't alibaba.com more of a wholesale supplier directory?

Amazon does ship to China, but it takes a while, depending on what shipping
rate you pay for:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=5...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=596188&#country)

------
vinalk
Buy from Dell china!! you do get international warranty so it will be covered
back home!!

